#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  «Земляне»  (Earthlings)

## Бодя

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce4DJ...sqAHIQ&index=1

http://www.earthlingsfilm.ru/

рекомендую после просмотра фильма еще раз посмотреть вступление, тогда некоторые фразы обретут действительно глубокое значение, например: "каждое живое существо является духовным центром своего мировосприятия", вы заметите (и это будет для вас открытием) что даже самые маленькие насекомые воспринимают и осознают мир и реагируют на него.

----------

Маркион (23.12.2012)

----------


## Бодя

фильм "Земляне" находиться внизу страници. полный фильм с русской озвучкой.

----------


## Кузьмич

> "каждое живое существо является духовным центром своего мировосприятия", вы заметите (и это будет для вас открытием) что даже самые маленькие насекомые воспринимают и осознают мир и реагируют на него.


А Лошади кушают овес.

----------

Дордже (21.12.2012)

----------


## Бодя

и?))

----------


## Кузьмич

> и?))


Этого достаточно. Это не дзен, это Чехов!  :Wink: 
Какое открытие Вы обещаете в первом посте?

----------

Дордже (21.12.2012)

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Жёсткий фильм. Я посмотрел отрывками где-то пару минут. Даже не знаю надо ли смотреть весь фильм..

----------


## Бодя

Алексей Самохин, посмотри начало полностью.
хотя там по всему фильму глубокие фразы встречаются, поэтому лучше полностью смотреть. друг с большим интересом посмотрел весь фильм, потом говорит: "посмотрел и забыл. ночью был голодный, проснулся, съел курицу. потом спомнил как она ко мне попала и выблевал. с тех пор не могу даже подумать есть мясо". 
лучший способ остановить страдания и убийства миллиардов (!!!) живых существ-перестать его оплачивать. ведь все в этом мире делаеться ради денег. вы даже можете ограбить грабителя или убийцу и раздать деньги бедным, все всеравно посадят, потому что вы нарушаете бизнэс, а не потому что нарушаете моральные принципы.

----------


## Алексей Самохин

Мне не понравилась подача фильма, вернее эти "глубокие фразы" за кадром. Жестокость людей как и страдания животных очевидны. Достаточно это просто увидеть и всё становится понятным.
А как с этим бороться каждый решает сам. Если во всём видеть бизнес , то он и будет во всём.

----------


## Жоржик

> фильм "Земляне" находиться внизу страници. полный фильм с русской озвучкой.


Очень хороший фильм!

----------

